# Drucker über WLAN Router betreiben



## GreenThunder (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgende Ausgangslage.

Eine Bekannte hat sich einen Laptop gekauft und will aber ihren alten Drucker damit betreiben. Das Problem, der Drucker hat kein USB und der Laptop keine parallele Schnittstelle. Also hat sie sich von dem Verkäufer einen WLAN Router verkaufen lassen und nun soll der Drucker über den WLAN Router Telekom T-Sinus 154 Komfort mit dem Laptop verbunden werden. Tja und das ist nun mein Job. Ich konnte leider bisher nur mal kurz probieren, aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann muss der Router zum einrichten an einen Rechner angeschlossen werden, aber in unserem Fall soll der doch direkt an den Drucker.

Aufbau:

Drucker <-> WLAN-Router    <~~~~>  Laptop

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben? Bin am Donnerstag das nächste mal bei ihr.


----------



## generador (28. Juni 2005)

Blöde Frage ?
Ist das ein normaler WLAN Router oder ein WLAN Print Server

Dann gabs dazu bestimmt ne Anleitung

Ich würde vorschlagen das du die am besten mal durchließt

Ja es kann sein das der Print-Server zuerst per Kabel konfiguriert werden muss aber dann sollte es auch möglich sein über WLAN drucken zu können


----------



## GreenThunder (28. Juni 2005)

Es ist ein "normaler" WLAN Router mit USB. Dort soll ich per USB-Parallel-Adapter den Drucker anschließen.


----------



## Gudy (28. Juni 2005)

Ich kann nocht nicht ganz folgen also noch mal,
also sie hat 
einen Drucker
einen Laptop
einen WLan Router
der Router stellt die Verbindung zum Internet her, geht das schon?
Der Drucker hat nur USB und der WLAN Router ja auch, kenn den nämlich 

also wo ist denn nun das Problem? Wie du den Drucker Installierts? Denn ihn an den WLAN Router anstecken sollte ja nicht das Problem sein *gg* oder kommt Sie mit dem Router auch noch nicht ins Internet und er macht noch überhaupt keinen DIenst


----------



## generador (28. Juni 2005)

Also ich würde dir vorschlagen gib das Fritz Ding zurück und besorg dir nen Router mit USB Printserver

Dann sollte das wesentlich einfacher sein und du brauchst die extra Hardware nicht


----------



## Gudy (28. Juni 2005)

Das Teil hat ein Printserver.....


----------



## GreenThunder (28. Juni 2005)

Nee, das ist anders und wohl auch unverständlicher. Also mal nicht davon ausgehen wie man es normal machen würde.

Sie hat nen Laptop mit dem sie über ein 56K-Modem ins Internet geht,
Da sie ihren alten Drucker, der *kein* USB hat aber behalten will hat sie einen WLAN-Router mit USB-Anschluß und ein USB-Parallel-Adapter gekauft. Nun soll der Laptop über WLAN drucken. Problem ich weiß nicht wie ich Laptop und WLAN-Router verbinden kann, also den Drucker installieren soll..


----------



## Gudy (28. Juni 2005)

Ahhm wenn sie sich doch ein USB-Parallel-Adapter nun hat, kann Sie den Drucker auch direkt an den PC machen *gg*

Also wie gesagt, drucker an den WLAN Router stecken udn an den Strom   
1.Router einschalten
2.Laptop einschalten, WLAN muss am Laptop auch an Sein und IP Adresse muss auf Automatisch beziehen stehen
3. Im Handbuch schauen was die Standard IP des Routers ist und die Zugangsdaten, in deinen IE oder ähnliches die IP eingeben.
4. Jetzt bist du auf dem Router, hast das Handbuch vor dir und du solltest es schaffen......  ^^


----------



## GreenThunder (28. Juni 2005)

Gudy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ahhm wenn sie sich doch ein USB-Parallel-Adapter nun hat, kann Sie den Drucker auch direkt an den PC machen *gg*



Ich sagte ja, man soll nicht davon ausgehen wie man es normal machen würde.   



			
				Gudy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wie gesagt, drucker an den WLAN Router stecken und an den Strom
> 1.Router einschalten
> 2.Laptop einschalten, WLAN muss am Laptop auch an Sein und IP Adresse muss auf Automatisch beziehen stehen
> 3. Im Handbuch schauen was die Standard IP des Routers ist und die Zugangsdaten, in deinen IE oder ähnliches die IP eingeben.
> 4. Jetzt bist du auf dem Router, hast das Handbuch vor dir und du solltest es schaffen......  ^^



So ähnlich habe ich es auch probiert, als ich es letztens kurz mal probieren konnte, aber irgendwie klappte das nicht.
Wie schaltet man das WLAN ein bzw. wie überprüft man ob es eingeschalten ist?


----------



## Gudy (28. Juni 2005)

Wenn man einen WLAN Router neu Kauft, ist WLAN und DHCP immer an, oder einmal Resetten. Wenn WLAN nicht an ist, ich kenn keinen wo das so ist nach einem Reset, nimm ein Kabel und steck es an Router uns Laptop.....


----------



## McVader83 (29. Juni 2005)

BITTE WAS? Das hat euch der Typ nicht wirklich verkauft? An deiner Stelle würde ich in den Laden rennen, dem den Krams auf den Tisch knallen und sagen. "Geld zurück, aber ganz fix!"

1. USB Print Server sind sehr unzuverlässig.
2. WLAN Print Server sind noch unzuverlässiger.
3. Einen USB-Parallel Konverter an einen USB-WLAN Printserver anschließen? Sorry, aber den Verkäufer sollte mal jemand aus dem Wachschlaf holen.

Mein Tip: Nimm einfach den USB-Parallel Konverter und schließ damit den Laptop an den Drucker an. Wenn es Kabellos sein muss, dann kauf wenigstens einen Parallelen PrintServer. Aber so wird das nie was.

Edit: Ich hab grad nochmal genau gelesen. Das ist ein einfacher WLAN Router mit USB Anschluss? *mitdemkoppaufdentischschlag* ich gebs auf...


----------



## GreenThunder (29. Juni 2005)

McVader83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BITTE WAS? Das hat euch der Typ nicht wirklich verkauft? An deiner Stelle würde ich in den Laden rennen, dem den Krams auf den Tisch knallen und sagen. "Geld zurück, aber ganz fix!"
> 
> 1. USB Print Server sind sehr unzuverlässig.
> 2. WLAN Print Server sind noch unzuverlässiger.
> ...



Sorry, aber ich war leider nicht dabei beim Kauf, ich soll es "nur" anschließen.


----------



## McVader83 (30. Juni 2005)

In einfachen Worten: Das kann nicht funktionieren! Das ist so als wolltest du dein Telefon an der Stromdose anschließen und dann ganz normal telefonieren.


----------



## GreenThunder (30. Juni 2005)

McVader83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In einfachen Worten: Das kann nicht funktionieren! Das ist so als wolltest du dein Telefon an der Stromdose anschließen und dann ganz normal telefonieren.



Ok!

Ich hab sie auch davon überzeugt sich nen neuen Drucker zu kaufen. Was sie nun mit dem WLAN-Router macht ist ihr Bier.


----------



## McVader83 (30. Juni 2005)

ÖH? Also das ist genau das falsche. Nun kommt der scheiss Verkäufer auch noch damit durch, das er ihr Müll verkauft hat?


----------



## GreenThunder (30. Juni 2005)

Ja, da sie Karton und sonstige Verpackung schnell über den Jordan warf.


----------



## McVader83 (30. Juni 2005)

egal. Ab zum Laden!


----------



## Anno_1234 (6. Februar 2010)

Da die Story hier ziemlich lang her ist, aber ich nun auch mit selbigen thema beschäftigt bin und vergleichen wollte, was andere für erfahrungen gemacht haben, haben mich hier einige Komentare zum schmunzeln gebracht... 

Die neuen Router haben nun ja WLan vom werk aus schon konfiguriert, bei welchen das nicht der Fall sein sollte, per Patch Kabel an den Pc oder Laptop anschließen und über die IP Auf der Rückseite auf den Router zugreifen, oder im Handbuch nachlesen wie man die Weboberfläche sonst öffnen kann und somit das WLan an knipsen. 

Wenn der Router über DHCP verfügt kann man den WLan adapter am PC natürlich auf Automatische Konfiguration stellen, bei wem das nicht ist, der muss den Adapter eine eindeutige IP zuweisen, mit Subnetzmask und standardgateway für die, die mit dem Router auch gleich ins Internet gehen.  

Die Verbindung zwischen PC und Router steht.

Nun steckt man den Drucker mit dem Router zusammen und auch die Verbindung steht.

Der Drucker selbst benötigt nun keine eigene IP adresse, dies können die meisten Drucker für zuhause auch gar nicht, wenn sie es könnten, hätten sie eine Netzwerkkarte...

Um nun aber über den Drucker zu drucken, muss man dem Router die Daten senden. 

So installiert man sich einen neuen Drucker, als Netzwerkdrucker und vergibt ihm die IP des Routers.

Zack und schon kann man über Wlan drucken, obwohl der Drucker kein integriertes WLan hat.

Da ich mich nun recht kurz halten wollte, kann ich das eine oder andere vergessen haben, aber "Know How" erlernt man bekanntlich durch "By to do"

Viel spaß beim Drucken.


----------



## McVader83 (6. Februar 2010)

Nunja... Das Thema ist ziemlich genau fünf Jahre her... Damals liefen sehr viele "günstige" Drucker nur über eine propietäre GDI Schnittstelle und das ganze Thema USB->Ethernet steckte noch in den Kinderschuhen... Also einfach ein sehr schnell zu verlierendes Glücksspiel wenn man einen USB Drucker über einen WLAN Router ansteuern wollte... Insbesondere da WLAN damals auch noch nicht wirklich ausgereift funktioniert. Mittlerweile mit Druckern die fast alle PCL oder PS unterstützen, bzw. meistens sowieso für wenige Euro mehr gleich eine WLAN oder Ethernet Schnittstelle mitbringen sollte die ganze Thematik einfach kein Thema mehr darstellen.


----------



## PTrinity (7. März 2011)

Anno_1234 hat gesagt.:


> So installiert man sich einen neuen Drucker, als Netzwerkdrucker und vergibt ihm die IP des Routers.
> 
> Zack und schon kann man über Wlan drucken, obwohl der Drucker kein integriertes WLan hat.
> 
> ...



Ok, genau das ****t (bis dato) net..******?  Nun kann man zwar den Drucker (Konfig-Menü) mit der ursprünglichen Router-IP (plus 2 Nullen) ansprechen; aber dafür den Router selbst nicht mehr  :-(((! 

==>
Wie bekomme ich die Kontrolle über den Router zurück?
Wie konfiguriert man WLAN zum drucken korrekt?
Geht darüber dann auch das Versenden von Faxen?



THX!


PTrinity

Oder um etwas detailierter zu werden:     2 PC's sind miteinander vernetzt und gehen über einen Speedport in's Internet.
Bei der lokalen Verbindung (USB) können beide drucken; jedoch der 2.te NICHT faxen. 
Die WLAN - Verbindung Drucker - Speedport steht.
Der Versuch der Einrichtung, vom PC her, endete in o.g. Desaster.

Es besteht (seitens der Nutzer) die Forderung, über WLAN zu drucken; über das Mobilfunknetz Faxe "nach Hause" zu senden; Handy's einzubinden (Lokal + Internet!)

How to..!********?


THX


----------

